# Why show before a dog is ready to win?



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I show my puppy in the puppy classes (UKC) because it is a fun way for both of us to get comfortable in the ring. The judges offered a lot of feed back on my pup and my handling so we both learned a lot in a very welcoming atmosphere. Besides being fun it is a good way for my puppy to become familiar and at ease at a dog show environment and around a variety of dogs.
I would recommend it to anyone and I don't feel like it is at all silly.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Experience! For me as a novice owner it was to build experience for myself and my dog. I also entered in the puppy classes to get my dog used to ring procedure and to get him to love showing. I was successful in this as he gets so excited when I pull out his show lead! We also went to matches and a good weekly class.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree, ring experience is really important. Plus it's fun  As long as you don't overdo it I think it's helpful for a puppy to show here and there. You do have to make sure your expectations are reasonable though, like my Jack had 13 reserves from the puppy classes but only got 1 point. Had we started showing him regularly when he was ready to win he would have finished very quickly. So you need to remember that it's for the experience, not for the points  Oh and I would not show a puppy who was not looking good for his/her age.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Experience! For me as a novice owner it was to build experience for myself and my dog. I also entered in the puppy classes to get my dog used to ring procedure and to get him to love showing. I was successful in this as he gets so excited when I pull out his show lead! We also went to matches and a good weekly class.


Novice questions again. What is a show lead?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

If you do not expose your puppy to this type of situation it is unlikely when they are older they will be willing to be settled and show in the ring. It also gets you experience so your much more able to be calm and focused and able to read the judges signs. When I first started I almost missed going up first in the class cause I did not read the judges hand gesture to move up to first. I was nervous and a bit flustered lol.
It like going to grade school so you will be prepared for high school work. With one of my puppies I attended two really fun confirmation classes twice a week for a year then when I took him to a match he was completely calm and focused on me, the same when I took him to his first really big show.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Show leads are really light weight show collars and leashes used just for showing. Some are almost like a string and are martingale style. Some are very fine chains that look like a small rope or jewelry links.

They are made to be very discreet and not to noticable so they do not distract from the dog or its outline. There are many different kinds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

On a slightly different note, I LOVE to watch the puppy classes. I love to see what the current studs and dams are producing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

In puppy class bc there is so much less pressure, and then you can learn what makes a dog tick and how to work as a team. Lush got shown with a bird wing for a while- it made her so happy. In the end, I think it is less expensive to get a puppy showing like a little pro before going to the big kid classes or with a big handler. With Copley, I waited but the other dogs were all polished while he was getting sea legs. He was in Open Dog before he started really winning, whereas Lush had her AM CH & Grand Ch all finished by the time he had just started with his first points.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay, I'm taking this all to heart. But the process is opaque to me. I'm looking for handling classes and puppy matches (4-6 mos.) in my area (Orange County, California), and after about 35 minutes on the google machine I have found exactly nothing. Just user unfriendly websites with tons of data but no real access to the information I'm looking for (AKC, Bradshaw, Onofrio). How do I find these classes and matches???? Frustrated... :no:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are these people nice at all? Contact Us - Shoreline FDA. The OC is far from the CC (Cumberland County, Maine) , lol


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, I'm taking this all to heart. But the process is opaque to me. I'm looking for handling classes and puppy matches (4-6 mos.) in my area (Orange County, California), and after about 35 minutes on the google machine I have found exactly nothing. Just user unfriendly websites with tons of data but no real access to the information I'm looking for (AKC, Bradshaw, Onofrio). How do I find these classes and matches???? Frustrated... :no:


 I don't know how close this is to you but jump start dog sports offers handling classes.
Jump Start Dog Sports - Schedule of Classes


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

It's a fair question but I wonder how we can know when they are ready to win? We went for the experience and won and got placed in the first two classes ever entered. The sessions we went to before are called 'ringcraft' here and are a great place to get your dog used to managing their behaviour with other dogs in a different environment and way to the usual general expectations in general puppy classes.
In fact, even if we had never intended to show him, those sessions would have been really helpful and I would definately do them again


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, I'm taking this all to heart. But the process is opaque to me. I'm looking for handling classes and puppy matches (4-6 mos.) in my area (Orange County, California), and after about 35 minutes on the google machine I have found exactly nothing. Just user unfriendly websites with tons of data but no real access to the information I'm looking for (AKC, Bradshaw, Onofrio). How do I find these classes and matches???? Frustrated... :no:


The classes will be through your local kennel club or training clubs. Ask when you begin puppy classes if the facility offers a handling class. It is a good bonding experience and will give your puppy a decent foundation for when you eventually hand him over to a professional. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As others have said, I find it is important for a young dog to get happy ring experience in a real show environment, so that when they are really together physically they know the job and are confident in the ring. Some of my handler friends find it really frustrating when they get hired to show dogs that have essentially never left the kennel property before they hit the show ring--the first few weekends they are esentially training and socializing the dog--and that is an expensive way for that to happen! When they have taken my boy because I had a hunt test conflict with one of my other dogs he is so easy for them to show because he is already comfortable in the show setting and knows what he is supposed to do--so it is easy for them to make him look good.

For matches, you will need to read premium lists--it is usually advertised there--or go to shows in your area and look for flyers on the premium list tables. For handling classes, aside from checking out kennel clubs in your area, also check with any professional handlers nearby. A few in my area offer classes during the week over the winter when the big circuits are not happening.
At www.infodog.com you can do a search of shows in your state. Even though it is MBF's website, they do have links to premiums from other show secretaries as well. You just have to slog through the list of shows and read each premium to see what extra events they are holding with the show. MBF does also offer a listing of upcoming events, but only if the clubs submit them http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/matches.htm Looks like there is one in the Sacremento area on March 9th. And there is one in this premium as well (pg 12) http://www.jbradshaw.com/62/pl.pdf


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

In some of the less popular breeds, people will enter their dogs, even if they know they won't win to increase the numbers to make it a major. ( I hope I worded that correctly.) Not sure if that is ethical or not.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is another list from the GRCGLA. It has all sorts of classes on it so scan for conformation or handling. Training Classes


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you and have found that giving Keisel the experience will help him in the future.. I plan competing with him in whatever he's going to be good at. Showing is my first choice but if that doesn't work out then I will try agility and obedience. I think being in a show ring will help with all the other distractions that happen in a lot of other competitive events.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Dana, there is a drop in handling class I. Irvine that I've been to. Not super instructive but was helpful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

